# Superstars - Audi Sport Italia - RS4's 1st, 2nd, 3rd in Qualifying



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.superstars.it/class...rea=1
After Roud one at Monza where the Merc C63 AMG's dominated, the Audis take top 3 in qualifying at round two at Imola


----------

